# Parametric EQ for OSX



## robabeatle (Jun 24, 2020)

I have read that it is possible to use Blackhole with Hosting AU to parametric EQ my mac so that I can fix all audio coming out of my external speakers. I have the downloads and in

System Preferences > Input is set to Blackhole
Output is set to my outboard DAC. If I set output to Blackhole, I get no audio. 
(normally audio just gets sent here and then to my powered speakers)

I can't seem to get it to work and I am pretty sure I just dont have a setting correct:











Never mind I just figured it out. Mods can delete


----------

